# Is there a Windows XP Professional CD2?



## ctrent (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the middle of installing Parallels Desktop 3.0 for Mac and while installing Windows XP Pro it said it needs D: \cmpents\?\i386 and asks for a Windows XP Professional CD2 disk.
I don't think I've seen one and MS tells me it doesn't exist.

Any ideas where I might be able to download an image or file of this disk?

Thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 28, 2008)

From what I can recollect, only the Media Center Editor has 2-Disk installation. I suppose you are installing that?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 28, 2008)

what edition of windows XP you have..and have do you have SP2 installed??? Try with win XP SP2 CD.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 28, 2008)

hhhehe.. happened to me last weekend..i was like wtf.. it never happened to me on the same cd..

i just ejected and inserted the same cd itself.. it continued..no issues...


----------



## y2j826 (Oct 29, 2008)

sometimes when CD drive doesnt read disc sectors it gives you such kind of problem, reinserting cd in drive can help you to get out of this situation . . .


----------



## ctrent (Nov 3, 2008)

problem resolved

I just kept trying the same disc and it evenetually worked.

I told Parallels about it they shrugged.


----------

